# 318 won't start



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Turns over and sputters and every once and a while it fires and gas shoots up from the top of the carborator. Now I see there is gas in the oil on the dip stick. This is a 1988 with the P218 in it. I have spark and compression. I believe I have a stuck valve or I need a carborator cleaning. Is there a video or directions on cleaning the jets on the carburetor? I had to put on a new flywheel and ring gear and a new starter recently. Could the timing be bad? How do I test the ignition module or stader? I am at a loss. The tractor was working great since I bought it in 1992. It began to surg a bit (dirty carb?) and the starter has been going out for the past 4-5 years and I finally fixed it. I just want to get it running again. Thanks for your comments.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

I have a John Deere 318 with a p218g in it. This is a 1988 year tractor. I am on the nerve rated that since 1992. And let the starter go bad for about 4 or 5 years and I finally had to fix it last February. Brand new flywheel and ring gear on it and a starter. I put new plugs in it. No I'd check the plugs for spark I have spark and I check for compression and I have compression it just turns over and sputters and backfires a little once in awhile. And never really sounds like it's going to start. I noticed I have gas on the oil dipstick. I think I'm getting a lot of gas to the carburetor but not a lot of gas to the new spark plugs. I also put a new fuel filter on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated - thanks. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mick, welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

Sounds like your carburetor is flooding, which means that the float and/or needle valve are not shutting off the gas supply when the carburetor bowl is full. You might try a carburetor cleaning and a rebuild kit. Change the oil immediately.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Page 27 of the Gravely Manual shows a parts breakdown for the carburetor. The rebuild kit will include instructions for setting the float level, and these have brass floats so they tend to sink over time and cause flooding, so you should check it to make sure the float is not full of gasoline. The main jet needle, the needle with the plastic limiter cap, should be set 1 1/4 turn open from lightly bottomed, then adjusted for best running once the engine is operational and at operating temperature. The idle jet is behind a blind plug, and a replacement plug usually comes with the carburetor kit, so the jet can be removed, cleaned, and reinstalled.

Unfortunately JD does not include a carburetor parts breakdown in their on line diagrams, but the Gravely engine is identical.

https://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/Onan_P216G_P218G_P220G_Parts_Catalog_19981000.pdf


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Page 27 of the Gravely Manual shows a parts breakdown for the carburetor. The rebuild kit will include instructions for setting the float level, and these have brass floats so they tend to sink over time and cause flooding, so you should check it to make sure the float is not full of gasoline. The main jet needle, the needle with the plastic limiter cap, should be set 1 1/4 turn open from lightly bottomed, then adjusted for best running once the engine is operational and at operating temperature. The idle jet is behind a blind plug, and a replacement plug usually comes with the carburetor kit, so the jet can be removed, cleaned, and reinstalled.
> 
> Unfortunately JD does not include a carburetor parts breakdown in their on line diagrams, but the Gravely engine is identical.
> 
> https://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/Onan_P216G_P218G_P220G_Parts_Catalog_19981000.pdf


Thanks much! I will try this and get back to tell ya what I found.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Another question that I have is:. Can I replace the spark plug wire with regular car wires like say from a 1991 Volkswagen that are about same length?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Also -. Can I use Dexron II trany fluid for the hydraulics. I have always used a Deere hydraulic fluid sold at Fleet Farm and someone said the Dexron works better - lower viscosity. Thanks.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

As long as the plug wires you are proposing to use are copper core wires, you can use them. Copper core wires yield higher performance.

Modern day vehicles typically use wires where the conductor core is made of carbon impregnated fibers, everything from nylon to kevlar type fibers have been used. For very high performance vehicles, a solid core wire is used.
_____________________________________________________________

Automatic transmission fluids, like Dexron II, are very high quality hydraulic fluids. I use Dexron II in the power steering system of my tractor, and I have used it in the PS systems on my trucks.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Would it hurt to start using the Dexron II in the fill tube of the transaxle and mix with the hydraulic fluid I have been using in there? I don't really have time to change the filter and drain all the fluid unless you think that would be something I really should do.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I really do NOT like to mix oils......you never know when you might have complications. I would maintain fluid level with the JD hydraulic fluid till you have ample time to make the switch.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

ATF is fine in the Sundstrand 90.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

sixbales said:


> I really do NOT like to mix oils......you never know when you might have complications. I would maintain fluid level with the JD hydraulic fluid till you have ample time to make the switch.


That is what I will do. Thanks and Happy 4th! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Does anyone have a video or YouTube of taking the carb off and giving an overhaul with the rebuild kit?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try an internet search


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Did that right away. Can't find any for the 318 p218 engine.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

I see on eBay a carb kit for my 318 - #146-0657 is only $20 and free shipping verses at Onan, it is $49 plus some shipping. Is this a case for "You get what you pay for"?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The inexpensive kit likely has everything you need, except the markup. The series 318 is an emissions engine, so after rebuilding and properly setting the float and jets it may run rough. Watch this youtube to see how to set it to run smooth:


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks - interesting youtube. I am looking for a 1988 and or 1992 John Deere CTM-2 manual. I look on eBay and only see 1987. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

